# heavy peated malt



## ekul (2/4/14)

Does anyone know where to get this currently? I went into craftbrewer and they only had the medium one.


----------



## QldKev (2/4/14)

Depends on when you need it, Send craftbrewer or national home brew an email, they probably can get a bag in the next time they order


----------

